# Simon and Henri on YouTube. Ever see a pigeon play the piano?



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, I did it. I had to prove it to a friend. Simon plays the keyboard. He loves it! When solo, he'll run up and down the keys non-stop. When Henri is around, Simon uses his "music"(if you want to call it that) to serenade her. Hope you all don't think it's dumb...lol. Our family is quite humored by it. Like their polka-dot diapers? lol



http://youtu.be/1WqrKk-2dzg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cute!...........................


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Sooo cute! They are VERY pretty - beautiful colours! I love how he moves those little legs!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks!! Funny how he enjoys it so much


----------

